# Height of Your Backdrop



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Im planning on setting up my back drop to my Polar Express layout and would like to get some input in how high should I go for O Scale.

If your O layout has a back drop, how high is it and what height would you recommend? Or, how high is too high?

Just trying to get some input and ideas before I commit. Thanks.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

It depends on how high your layout height is also... my layout height is 50 inches and i have a 2 foot high backdrop... im also 6 foot 2.....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It depends on where it is too, if it is against the wall I think the whole wall would look nice with a painted backdrop.

But 2 foot store bought panels sounds good too, 
I forgot your table placement you should have put a picture here for all to view without having to go and hunt for one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I went and looked but don't know if that is your table location now.
It looks like the backdrop will be where the studs are?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sea B ...

Check out member Fifer's threads ... he's built some impressive backdrops, with one very insightful how-to thread ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8343

He might not answer the height question specifically, but he does offer some good insight on visual perspective and the like.

TJ


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Good idea, I should have included a picture. Here is what is behind my layout (older pict but still in this location)











TJ,
I'm at work and unable to watch Youtube on military copmuters (I wonder why? ). I'll check it out when I get off duty tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

seabilliau said:


> Good idea, I should have included a picture. Here is what is behind my layout (older pict but still in this location)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that pushed to the studs that I see? Or can you walk around?
If walk around I would say just make it a little higher (6"?) then your tunnels.
If up against the studs do you have an artist in the family?
You could have something painted up and secure it to the studs.

What kind of background are you planning? Mountains? Sky?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If it is up against the studs Sheetrock and wallpaper it with this.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Oooo ... I see LOTS of potential with that Polar Express theme. Ed's on the right track ... it would look great if you could incorporate some snow-capped spiral mountains and the like into the backdrop.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

The layout is up against the studs. My plan is put up dry wall (height TBD), prime it, and then do the background ala Eric Carle using his technique of painting tissue paper and then layering it. I've had this idea for a few months but its now warm enough to work in the basement, so I might as well start, huh? Here are some of his images that I plan on using to base my plan on.



















It may be hard to see how it will blend in, but I can see it clearly laid out in my head. I do like the idea of including the spiral tracked mountain right in the middle, thanks.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

SeaB,

I like the Carle-style idea. Did you ever make it up to the Carle museum in MA?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You do know that picture I posted is wall paper, I wasn't kidding.

Try your luck at painting the circular mountain on the backdrop?

You could also try a 3-d effect on adding in a circular mountain.
That would look cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> You could also try a 3-d effect on adding in a circular mountain.
> That would look cool.:thumbsup:


That's a great idea ... build each "wedding-cake" tier of the mountain out of layered foam board, each with its own wallpaper. Though the setback of each tier would only be 1/4" or so, the illusion of depth would jump out nicely on a spiral mountain like that.

You gotta patent that one, Ed.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> That's a great idea ... build each "wedding-cake" tier of the mountain out of layered foam board, each with its own wallpaper. Though the setback of each tier would only be 1/4" or so, the illusion of depth would jump out nicely on a spiral mountain like that.
> 
> You gotta patent that one, Ed.
> 
> TJ



It would take a little work and I guess you would have to have a little artistic talent but it should not be that hard to do with that picture.

Get a thin sheet of plywood and spray the main color add a 3-d foam/ or whatever mountain after you paint the wood with the rest of the scene.
I would leave out the train but add the tracks, I think that would look good.
Someone who can work an airbrush can make a good copy of that picture of the wall paper on wood.
Do it while it is off then mount it and add the 3-d mountain.

Go to the local high school and see if there are any budding artists there and give them a few bucks to paint the scene.
The 3-d mountain shouldn't be that hard.
I would not try to copy it exactly.

I know it is easier said then done.
I think that would look great if he can pull it off.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Haven;t made it to the museum, that might be a fun thing this summer with the kids. I think I'm gonna keep the background a little simpler than the 3D though. Cool idea though.


----------

